# Food intolerance testing results



## Jimbob94 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everyoneI managed to book an appointment with a food intolerance specialist company. The machine measures changes in your body's resistance, i believe the form of testing is called BER- Bioenergetics Resonance Medicine. The machine is used by doctors and natural healthcare practitioners, with a 75-80% accuracy rate.From testing about 100 foods/minerals, the foods i tested intolerant for were cows cheese- high (can't eat dairy anymore so expected) , cauliflower- medium (also don't eat), lettuce- medium, strawberries- medium, sugar- high, and (brewers) yeast- low.I was intrigued by the high intolerance to sugar, plus the low intolerance to yeast. I was wondering whether this may indicate an underlying candida overgrowth, or bacteria problem, what are people's opinions on this? Just to mention, my ibs began from food poisoning and i have had my symptoms every day since then (November 2010).Thank you very much for reading/posting


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I just did the hemocode blood test for intolerances. Sugar came up as medium for me. That is a hard one to give up only because i dont know what to eat since sugar is in so many things. I cant have wheat or eggs either. Ugh!!!


----------



## Jimbob94 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah it seems to be very hard to avoid! For now i've just stopped adding sugar to things such as cereal and tea. I use stevia instead which is a natural sweetener- i'm not sure how much better that is though.I understand about wheat as well, i try and avoid it too when i can. The food intolerance person i saw told me that you can get wheat-free products on prescription if you tell your doctor (i live in the U.K, so i'm not sure about other countries). My gastro doctor has been saying that they'll order me an appointment with a dietician since last September, so now i'll make sure that they do because avoiding all sugar seems quite drastic to me, although i would do it if i would see an improvement. I don't know about you but since my ibs started there is just less and less foods i can eat, it's really annoying!I hope you feel better soon, James


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, Jimbob94 and TVGirl, 1, look into the different kinds of sugar, particularly the relationship between fructose and glucose, these need to be balanced in sensitive guts.2, consider trying the low fodmaps diet for 3-4 weeks, then add back individual food groups to back test for intolerences.Jimbob94, presume your symptoms are D?


----------



## Jimbob94 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, Mr 100Thank you for the advice, i will speak to my doctor about the different types of sugars- hopefully that will be soon as i'm due a gastro appointment. I already follow the low fodmap diet as well as i can, however as i've not seen a dietician yet it unfortunately makes my diet even more limited than it should be. Also yes that's right, my symptoms are predominantly D. Thanks you, James


----------

